# Great North Run !



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2018)

They are setting up for it now. Tents etc.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2018)

On my way home tonight it was 17 deg at about 5.30 raining but ok day. Good luck if you are doing it


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 6, 2018)

I was on the quayside on Saturday, saw the big sign on the bridge. 10 years since I first ran it, wish I had a place this weekend! Such a good atmosphere.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2018)

I hope it is a good day for everyone, particularly any of our members who are taking part!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2018)

Cool this morning but rain has gone


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Cool this morning but rain has gone


Have you never been tempted to run @HOBIE?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2018)

My knees get a lot of stick off work. Up & down ladders all day & kneeling down doing skts. I have done GNR 3 times on a bike with my kids from Newcastle to S/S. Could catch the bus but not a runner.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2018)

A bright morning but a little cool. Ideal for running


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2018)

My two kids & me are on the picture at Newcastle airport, The GNR at Tyne Bridge, departure lounge. Its proper frightening on the bridge when you see all them Geordies trying to be first across the Tyne.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

A dullish start to morning


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 9, 2018)

Marvellous thing Brendan Foster created. Biggest 1/2 marathon in the world. Good luck to all the fundraisers today especially any DUK runners.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

Go Mo !  5th time he has won it . A good turn out of people today & pounds many raised for charity


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

Mr Wear won the wheelchair race for the 7th time. Some achievement


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

A lot of sore legs now ! Well done to ALL


----------

